# Need some opinions on this set up...



## Mijo (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi all,

New to the forum, here, but excited about what I see!! My wife and I have had a thriving 40gl reef tank for about 4yrs. Only three fish (maroon clown, royal gramma, and spotted damsel), but loads of life (huge anemone, mushrooms, zenia, polyps, etc.). Anyway, we're ready to upgrade!!

Linked below is the tank we are considering. It is currently being used for fresh water, and I want to know if there is any reason it would not be suitable for a reef tank provided that the lighting is upgraded and an in-sump skimmer is attached. Our current system is all hang-on-back equipment, so I'm not too familiar with the ins-and-outs of drilled tanks.

In any case, please let me know your thoughts! Here's the link:
90g aquarium fish tank setup

Looking forward to feedback!
Mike


----------



## tate23am (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks like a good tank to me. like you said, as long as you do the upgrades needed you'll be ok. I too have hang on filter and skimmer on a 65g. I find it easier than the under cabinet items to clean and maintain thats why I switch back to hang on.


----------



## anthony911us (Dec 1, 2008)

its nice :shakefish:


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Only thing I can think of really is to make sure your rocks and things will fit into the openings in the top of the acrylic tank. Acrylic tanks usually have smaller openings at the top vs a glass tank of the same dimensions. 
Enjoy your new tank!


----------



## Mijo (Dec 1, 2008)

You guys rock! We'll probably go for it. My main concern was the plumbing. Do you think that tube connecting from the overflow to the sump is okay, or do I need to upgrade to PVC?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Those soft tubes are fine, never had a problem with them. 
Maybe even better than PVC because you can move things around and if you bump into it you wont crack anything  (and yes that has happened to me with rigid lines)
Plus with PVC you would want unions otherwise it will be a real pain in the neck when you want to move the tank...


----------



## Glassjaw022887 (Nov 24, 2008)

I would say get it. I think that that tank looks awesome, just make sure that there aren't too many scratches (acrylic tends to scratch easily). If it were my tank I would definately swap out the wet dry filter to a full out sump w/ refugium for some biological filtration from live rock, chaeto algae, and little critters (copepods). 

As far as hang on back filters, I am currently running a hang on back skimmer and I do not like the look at all. I would personally run everything down in the sump under the tank just to hide everything for that cleaner look.

Everything I say is just my opinion, there are thousands of ways to have a successful saltwater tank, this is just my preference. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Hockeyref (Nov 17, 2008)

I thought I recognized that tank from Craigs list. You don't live far from us at all...............I say get it.

Rick


----------



## justin james (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks like a great system for a reef. The tube hosing is perfectly fine as well. The only thing I would change about the sump is remove the bio balls (nitrate factories) and put a sandbed, liverock, and macro algae in it's place with a light on top to grow the macro.


----------

